# any units in BC (Lower mainland) needing help?



## Lt(NL) Lawton (1 Jul 2009)

I'm a former Navy League Officer. I've been involved as a Navy League and sea cadet and then a navy league Officer since 1985, and i would like to continue serving, but not as a NL officer. I would prefer Sea, but Air or army will do till a position opens up in a sea unit. I live and work in Surrey BC, so I can travel almost anywhere in the lower mainland.


----------



## gwp (2 Jul 2009)

Lt(NL) Lawton said:
			
		

> I'm a former Navy League Officer. I've been involved as a Navy League and sea cadet and then a navy league Officer since 1985, and i would like to continue serving, but not as a NL officer. I would prefer Sea, but Air or army will do till a position opens up in a sea unit. I live and work in Surrey BC, so I can travel almost anywhere in the lower mainland.


Contact the Lower Mainland Area Cadet Instructor Cadre Officers for the Lower Mainland.  You will find their contact information on the BC Region Website. www.cadets.ca.  They will be able to tell you what corps/squadrons need adult staff.


----------

